# Schwinn S7 rims



## Chris (Oct 16, 2016)

Need a good set of Schwinn S7 rims, 26 inch, no rust or dents


----------



## ratdaddy (Oct 17, 2016)

Chrome or original paint


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 17, 2016)

I think that I have a pair of wheels with a Sturmey 3 sp. and chrome S7s, I have a rear wheel with a Schwinn Komet coaster on a white S7. I probably have good separate rims too.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 17, 2016)

are you looking for complete wheels,just hoops,chrome,white,side stamped,center stamped?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 16, 2016)

Here's a nice set I'm selling on ebay.   I could drop them 10% and you cover shipping,


----------



## Christopher (Dec 16, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162305949781?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 16, 2016)

I have a nice front one


----------

